# Acupuncture & Laser on testicles?



## Tickets (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey,
I've been viewing the site for a while now and feel I'm ready to join in the chat! My husband and I have been trying for 2 years and have started on the road towards IVF.

He has low sperm count and really crap morphology. I was really surprised how quickly the consultant recommended IVF and the whole thing has hit me quite hard (I am generally quite a lucky normal person and this is the biggest and worst things that has happened).

As it seems to be the case for so many of you, most of my friends are pregnant and I am getting sick to death of their 'we looked at each other and became pregnant stories'!

In order to ensure I can say we've tried everything, we have decided to spend the next 3-6 months getting into tip top health and trying out some acupuncture (having read Zita West). We've just been to our first appoinment which went ok, but one thing he has recommended is that my Husband has some 'laser' treatment on his testicles!! (You should have seen the look on his face). Husband is now very worried about it, and doesn't want to undergo anything that may hinder us in the long run... he is of the opinion that because it's not a proper doctor he could just be talking rubbish...


So to my actual question....have any of you been recommended this and if so - is it safe/worth it??

Thanks a million in advance. xxx


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Tickets, 

I only came on here yesterday as well, I totally know how you feel regarding friends stories  

Were actually in the process of our 1st IVF  tx due to my tubes removed and DH fine at the moment so not the same situation at all but I have been seeing an acupuncturist weekly and she is fabulous worth every penny and has practised in fertility for years.. I will be seeing her 2mo so could ask her if she has ever heard of this coz bless ya DH I can imagine how his feeling just from what mine would say lol   but if really will help everything is worth a try isn't it?

I can totally relate to the whirl wind of emotions as well due to us starting all this pretty quickly too and can be best feeling ever with what the result could be yet the worst feelings come along too!

This site has been a real help to me lately so hope can do the same for you and your DH  

Positive Thinking Remember
xox


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to Fertility Friends

I personally would not touch that with a barge pole! I think you'd have to think carefully about it, like you say, you don't want to hinder anything in future treatment. There maybe someone else who has had this carried out by a non qualified doctor, who could give you some advice though. I have done a search on FF for this and so far found nothing 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)
ICSI is generally used for male factor problems.

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Billie86 (May 25, 2010)

hiya tickets! welcome to ff... u've come to the right place, full of support and lovely ladies here to give advice.
Me and hubbie are in the same boat, we've been refered for ivf/icsi which we start in just under 2 weeks. its come happened real quick for us too. DH has a low count n every thing else, hubbie had to go for a scan on his testicles coz they suspected a varicus vein in his left side anyway we got the letter thro to confirm thats he does have one but it can be removed, he's been put on the waiting for the op but thats all we now for now ooh they said it could take up to a year for the operation and a good few months after that for the sperm count to go up but in the mean time we gonna have a try at icsi.
Good look with ur jounery and stay  
  xx


----------



## Tickets (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. It's lovely to finally be in touch with people in the same situation as us!

LouLou - did you manage to find anything out today at your acupuncturist? Hope everything went ok for you - as we are just starting on this journey I am not quite sure what a 1st round involves, but I imagine it's stressful and I hope the acupuncture is helping. 

xx



LouLou28 said:


> Hey Tickets,
> 
> I only came on here yesterday as well, I totally know how you feel regarding friends stories
> 
> ...


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Tickets,

It does make you feel better being able to discuss everything that were going through so keep going  

Thanks for your thoughts the tx is stressful at times but you have to keep telling yourself it'll all be worth it in the end and it if you do get a bundle of joy at the end of it you would do the same 100 times over again  

I did ask my acupuncturist and she says this can be done but not very popular now a days and many other ways your DH could be helped so maybe get a second opinion from another acupuncturist as they all practice differently I think - hope this kinda helps you both?

Let me know how you get on  

xox


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

My hub has been brilliant, given up the red wine, went to see the acupuncture lady, stopped cycling etc etc  but personally I would draw the line at asking him to do this. I am not sure it is going to be helpful and I think better to stick to no smoking drinking, loose boxer shorts & some good vitamins! This can improve things but it may be that you still need IVF to help you along the way, but at least his sperm will be swimming as much as they can! good luck x


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Arh Hun, I'm glad your DH sounds like his adorable and you both very strong together so keep going with everything and hope all your wishes come true for you both.

Good Luck 
xox


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

thank you loulou!! for your good wishes - loads of luck for your tx! 
Tickets, hope you have got your head round this one now a bit more now take care & good luck xx


----------

